
Most Asked Programming Languages on StackOverflow 2008 – 2020 - whack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZoLXYKv3dE
======
morninglight
Perhaps the "least asked" are languages that are well understood, confortable
to work in and have voluminous information available. AND The "most asked" are
idiosyncratic, poorly understood and have limited resources and useful
documentation.

